# Torn Paw Pad



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

We took Wolf out to a park and he ran around like a nut today and tore his paw pad on something. There's no blood, it's not deep, there's just a big flap of skin hanging off his front large paw pad. I cleaned it out with soapy water and put neosporin on it. I have mushers wax laying around, do you think that'd help? Should I be doing something else? I plan on cleaning it alot but keeping his activity to a minimum. Poor guy  he's limping alot and giving me sad faces


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Clip the hanging skin if you want and keep it clean. It should be healed up within a week. Don't be surprised if he's limping a little bit, but should be fine within 48 hours. He'll be fine.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Once there is nothing inside the cut he'll be grand. I put Iodine on my dogs paws when they get cut.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Clip the hanging skin if you want and keep it clean. It should be healed up within a week. Don't be surprised if he's limping a little bit, but should be fine within 48 hours. He'll be fine.


Yes - clip the hanging skin . It is catching on things and pulling which makes his paw sore. Be sure to wash the paw - about 3 - 4 times a day and apply ontiment. I wouldn't use iodine as it stings. I used EMT gel - it really helped heal it fast. I did use mushers secret to protect the paw. I would do the treatment : wash - gel - mushers secret - then took my dog for a walk so he won't lick it off right away. The paw will probably be tender for a while as the skin needs to grow back over and also to toughen - that's where mushers secret really helps.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I used bag balm on one of my guys cuts it worked really well.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

This happened to Jake when he was 6 months old. The vet recommended cleaning it twice daily in an Epsom salt bath and keeping clean and dry with gauze and vet wrap. Jake limped for a few days and it was healed and good within a week.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

i washed it, dryed it, clipped it (thanks for the tip! i was gonna leave it there and let it shed by itself), put neosporin on, then gauze, wrapped it, taped it, and put a sock on it. he cried and howled something awful omg it was awful  the neosporin had pain relief in it so i think he's feeling better now. i'm not looking forward to doing this a few times a day lol.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

...


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Well at least he kept the bandage on He is is probably upset because his paw is still pretty raw and tender. Try a lukewarm solution of a little baking soda - I put a towel under the paw - had a small bowl of lukewarm water/baking soda solution and very gently washed it with a cloth and I didn't press down at all - I let it air dry - I gave favorite treats right away and turning the process and afterwards. The wound wasn't very big - I didn't bandage it. After it dried - I would put on the EMT gel - then the mushers secret and since my dog licked at the paw - I would distract either with a walk (potty break) or with a chew bone or toy. The bandage or a boot would have helped for the outdoors - but indoors you may want to leave the bandage off .Before I found the mushers secret - I did use bag balm as the other post suggested and that works also to help heal - it also is very soothing. I got it at Walmart.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if no blood, wash and clean with betadine then crazy glue it closed. heals by itself.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I posted a thread about this a few months ago. I think it's called "lacerated paw pads" but I can't check now on my phone. I know I did use bag balm though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NoVAGSDGuy (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog did that last summer to one of her rear paws, and being the first time I had seen that I took her to the vet. who just clipped it, cleaned it, and said I can do the same in the future if it isn't bleeding. 

He also recommended to wash it 3-4 times a day and to put Desitin on it, then wrap it or stick a sock over.

But Abby was in a ton of pain over it, she acted like she had been drugged for the rest of that day and was real gentle with it for a few days, before she was back to normal.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy had torn paw pads....all 4 paws

I bought this sea salt spray and it healed very quickly. He didn't mind the spray at all.

Vet Aid Products - All Natural Enzymatic Wound Care - Veterinary First Aid

I leashed him for potty breaks & tried to keep his activity to a minimum while it healed.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

I like several things - Vetericyn, Underwood Horse Medicine (safe for dogs and cats), Nu-Stock, or just plain Povadone Solution. Cut a pad with cotton wrap, or use a small stack of gauze pads, and wrap with Vet wrap. *Always make sure you don't wrap Vet wrap to tight.*... that's reason #2 I use cotton pad or gauze stack as it helps not to cut off circulation


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

wanted to thank everyone for the help and tips  we've been changing the bandages and applying neosporin and bagbalm on it. his paws look SOOO much better already!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is wonderful! Thanks for the update.


----------

